# Best place to get a haircut



## djpharoah (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope the whiskey is for the customer...


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 16, 2010)

that makes me wanna get a haircut 




















not really but still cool


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

I had/have this idea to open a hair cutting place for guys where the chicks cutting your hair would be topless because when us guys go and get a haircut is that the chicks put their boobs in our faces anyway so why not have them topless right?... also to have a lounge area to chill and have a beer or something before it's your turn. I have the greatest and most cleverly inconspicuous name ever to call such a place if it existed and that name is "Tops".


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 16, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I had/have this idea to open a hair cutting place for guys where the chicks cutting your hair would be topless because when us guys go and get a haircut is that the chicks put their boobs in our faces anyway so why not have them topless right?... also to have a lounge area to chill and have a beer or something before it's your turn. I have the greatest and most cleverly inconspicuous name ever to call such a place if it existed and that name is "Tops".



 That would be great.


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2010)

There's actually a place around here that does topless haircuts. I'll stick with the free whiskey at the Barber's Pole, myself.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 16, 2010)

A barber's in my university's town does that...although it's shitty blended whiskey. Might just take the haircuit.

EDIT: Oh, that IS in my university's town. Good old St Andrews.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 16, 2010)

There's a sweet Asian man that does haircuts in Halifax. I've never been to him, but apparently he says things like, "Oh, yeah, this gonna get you all the pussy!"


----------



## MFB (Oct 16, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> There's a sweet Asian man that does haircuts in Halifax. I've never been to him, but apparently he says things like, "Oh, yeah, this gonna get you all the pussy!"





"Da radies a gonna ruv dis right here!"


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 16, 2010)

The place I go has automatic massage chairs that you sit in while they shampoo. It's really awesome, you get the steamed towel on the face, massage chair, and a nice lady to massage your scalp with that tea-tree shampoo stuff that makes your scalp tingle. Fuck, I wanna go right now!!!


----------



## pink freud (Oct 16, 2010)

On your head, of course...







I actually went to a proper barber for my last haircut. I don't think I'll go there again, because they didn't take credit and during the small talk the lady asked if my class was mostly "white Americans." It was awkward, to say the least....












I mean, who doesn't take credit!?


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 16, 2010)

> I mean, who doesn't take credit!?


The last jeweler I bought from, paying by credit incurs the credit company keeping 2% of the transaction.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 17, 2010)

C2Aye said:


> A barber's in my university's town does that...although it's shitty blended whiskey. Might just take the haircuit.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, that IS in my university's town. Good old St Andrews.



Why am I suddenly tempted to get a Ryanair flight to Fife just to get a trim and a shave?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy ending?


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 17, 2010)

I've never been to a barbers shop before, I usually just cut it myself haha. I think it'd be awkward to have someone else cut my hair at this point lol


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 17, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Why am I suddenly tempted to get a Ryanair flight to Fife just to get a trim and a shave?



I'm surprised that anybody would be tempted by Fife for anything ever


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> There's actually a place around here that does topless haircuts. I'll stick with the free whiskey at the Barber's Pole, myself.


 
Looks like I'm moving to your neck of the woods.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 18, 2010)

MFB said:


> "Da radies a gonna ruv dis right here!"


 
"Dis fade gonna get u a road of pootang"


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 18, 2010)

POOTANG!?  Now poontang, that would be alright. Same with topless haircuts, guaranteed the people doing the cutting aren't old Asian barber's giving me dating tips


----------

